# My 370z



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Treated myself to a new toy just before Xmas first chance for so decent pics

Spent quite a few hours between Xmas and NY in the garage detailing it. The many stone chips were treated and then the car polished with PO85RD and then the Werkstat trio before a couple of coats of FK1000P to finish it off (added more gloss I feel).

I've yet to do the wheels, brakes and arches properly as we just havent had the weather but hopefully things will improve a bit













__________________


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Love these cars. Nice buy


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks very good. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Coby (Sep 9, 2013)

Very nice, My neighbour has one that I'm itching to give some attention to as I've never seen it clean


----------



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

looks great mate !


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

nice - any plans for it?


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Just a few mods planned , air filters, intake pipes, exhaust and a remap should see 370hp then 

Perhaps some wheel spacers and new anti roll bars as well


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Very nice Rich :thumb:


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Lovely car mate. 

I'd get one tomorrow if the road tax was so stupidly expensive.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Insurance is half of what the Skyline I had previously cost only £273 fully comp so it balances out.

Road tax is £250 a year extra over a more "normal" car , that's three or four tankfuls, neither here nor there as far as I'm concerned , there are many reasons IMO not to choose a car like this but I don't think the road tax is one.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

nice car really suits white


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

My tax is £280 a year for my Type R and I grudge paying that. 

So paying 400 odd quid a year would really grind my gears. 

Anyways your motor is a cracker.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

I love these cars. IMO they look much nicer than the TT and the grunt from the exhaust.......well, who needs music when you have a sound like that.

Suits that colour and the wheels suit it perfectly.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

DOBE said:


> My tax is £280 a year for my Type R and I grudge paying that.
> 
> So paying 400 odd quid a year would really grind my gears.
> 
> Anyways your motor is a cracker.


Don't get me wrong I begrudge any tax but I won't let it influence my life or stop me having what I want


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Richf said:


> Insurance is half of what the Skyline I had previously cost only £273 fully comp so it balances out.
> 
> Road tax is £250 a year extra over a more "normal" car , that's three or four tankfuls, neither here nor there as far as I'm concerned , there are many reasons IMO not to choose a car like this but I don't think the road tax is one.


That insurance cost is with the modifications you mentioned?


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Forget tax and insurance. Would love one of these, you don't see them very often on the road either.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great car mate, I had a 350z and it was the most fun you could have with your cloths on.
The running costs are more but can you put a price on pleasure, you only live once, so enjoy it.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful car enjoy!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## stevehayward90 (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow! Car looks stunning in that colour combo, white with the grey wheels and vinyls. 

Nice photography too!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I do love these motors....VERRRRY nice :argie: :thumb:


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Berylburton said:


> That insurance cost is with the modifications you mentioned?


No but they will add about £40 per year , seeing as the modifications will cost about £2500, I'm not too bothered about the £40.

I actually had quotes as cheap as £212 but didn't recognise the companies I have no idea why these cars are so much cheaper than imports to insure

I'm not under any illusion that this is a cheap car to buy or run , in the last few years I've had a R33 Skyline, Evo 6 and R34 Skyline and all were modified, I'm very used to it.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

stevehayward90 said:


> Wow! Car looks stunning in that colour combo, white with the grey wheels and vinyls.
> 
> Nice photography too!


You are very kind but I am a lousy photographer the purpose was to let a mate take some pics , now he is a great photographer

Just a couple of his





and a couple he did of my Skyline before he bought it after falling in love with it


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Your previous cars aren't too shabby


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

ted11 said:


> Great car mate, I had a 350z and it was the most fun you could have with your cloths on..


+ 1 Would love to have one although think I would take a 350z over the 370z


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

stunning!


----------



## Autogeek (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks great!:thumb:


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Great. You into doing a bit of drifting?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I love those cars, I like how small they are compared to the Infinity G37. Super jealous.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

whiteclio59 said:


> Great. You into doing a bit of drifting?


Nope , can't imagine anything worse!


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Loverly motor.


----------



## Dibbuz (Apr 11, 2007)

Wicked car dude! Safe journey!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Absolutely LOVE these! They are just such good looking cars!!!! If I didn't need a boot I'd have one instantly!!!!!!!! :argie:


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

ted11 said:


> Great car mate, I had a 350z and it was the most fun you could have with your cloths on.
> The running costs are more but can you put a price on pleasure, you only live once, so enjoy it.


Well said Ted!:thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful car! I haven't seen one with those wheels and graphics before but it has to be the nicest I've seen :argie:

It makes me smile when people look at these cars and grumble at the running costs. It's not what performance cars are about. :driver:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great looking car fella and good job on the clean up


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Thought I'd update the thread as not only have I given up on Werkstatt but I've also made a few little changes to the car

fitted a new exhaust to give a more sporty sound and fitted a set of genuine mudguards to try and keep the car cleaner


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Amazing! Who's the exhaust made by?


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

It's an Invidia Gemini , I'd never heard of them but got to hear a few different makes at a recent get together and like this one the best


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

That just looks right, a very very nice motor indeed; I'll bet you smile in that no matter how far or fast you go, well done fella :thumb:

As for the costs? Who cares, you want mpg and low tax/insurance then buy a little diesel! I'm pretty sure you didn't go for this and then suddenly realise the running costs, as said before, that's not what performance cars are about.

Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I do have a sensible daily driver as well

Well fairly sensible

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=274062


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Richf said:


> Insurance is half of what the Skyline I had previously cost only £273 fully comp so it balances out.
> 
> Road tax is £250 a year extra over a more "normal" car , that's three or four tankfuls, neither here nor there as far as I'm concerned , there are many reasons IMO not to choose a car like this but I don't think the road tax is one.


Nice car, really like it. My 2001 Kia Shuma is £260 tax you have a bargain


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

What are you using on it now instead of werkstat.I am picking up one of these soon in white and been wondering what to use on it ?


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

CPS liquid gold topped with supernatural hybrid


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

lovelly car mate and love the colour! especially close up


----------



## Swardy (Nov 25, 2013)

Not in the cambridge area are you? There's a 370z like this at the gym i go to and it is always gleaming!


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Nope I'm in the south


----------

